# Crime stopper rs4-g5



## acbanuchi (Apr 12, 2016)

I have the crimestopper cool start rs4-g5 installed in my truck.

Everything has worked just fine for quite some time, but today the door locks stopped working. 

I know this:

-The power door locks work fine with the key and by using the factory switch
-The remote is programmed, has a good battery and the remote start function works properly
-When you push the lock or unlock button on the remote it does not lock or unlock the doors as it should.
-When you push the lock or unlock button on the remote I can hear the relays working and you can actually see the locks twitch like they are trying to move, but they don't
-There is no issue with the factory linkage or wiring

Any info would help considerably. I just don't have any experience with car security systems. 

Thank you


----------

